# Can I apply for PE exam without getting EIT certification? (NJ)



## Ignatius (Dec 12, 2019)

I live in NJ and I recently passed FE exam. I already have 4 years experience working for a PE and I thought if I could apply to take PE exam without applying for EIT certification. When I see the NJ PE application, there is a question "Do you currently hold a New Jersey Engineer-in-Training certificate? Yes or No". NJ only asks for the Proof of passing FE to be sent along with the application. So I am just wondering if I should directly apply for approval to sit for the PE exam without getting an EIT.

Does anyone have any experience/thoughts on this situation?  Is EIT certificate really required to sit for PE exam?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 16, 2019)

This is one of those things that I'm sure varies from state to state. I have no idea about New Jersey, but in Louisiana, yeah I had to have an active EIT. I had not bothered to renew my EIT (there's a yearly renewal fee in LA), and I had to fill out an application and pay to renew before I was allowed to submit an application to sit for the PE. 

The best thing is for you to call NJ board and ask.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Most states really aren't that worried about you applying for EI(T) status before you apply to take the PE Exam. (Note that Louisiana definitely does.) However, most states also want their EI fee, either way. So, you basically just end up applying to be an EI at the same time you apply to be a PE, and the only real difference is that it costs you some additional money.

But yes, ultimately, the NJ board would be the best ones to ask, because it can vary a lot by state.


----------



## apersich3092 (Dec 17, 2019)

I applied for licensure in NJ and I needed to apply for my license and be approved before sitting for the PE exam. The application that I filled out did ask if I had an EIT certificate in the state and if so what my certificate number was and the date of issue. I had one at the time so I'm not sure if not having one would have been grounds for my application being denied. As mentioned above, I would check with the board but the question being on the application would indicate to me that it's a requirement.

For what it's worth, according to NCEES' website, the state does not require an application or fee if registering for a CBT exam. I'm not sure when this is taking effect since it isn't listed anywhere on the board's website but it may be the case that you don't need your EIT to register for a CBT exam.

Still as previously mentioned it would be best to check with the board.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Alright, I looked at the NJ application, and I would assume you can apply directly to sit for the exam, as long as you provide proof of passing the FE. I would also assume that NJ EIT holders don't have to provide additional FE documentation. It also appears that you don't even have to pay an additional fee!

On the other hand, I hope you weren't planning to take the April Exam, because that deadline passed like 2.5 months ago. (As an aside, WTF?!  Welcome to Jersey, I guess.) The deadline for next October is April 19th, so you've got some time to put everything together...

:dunno:


----------



## Purple PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Most states really aren't that worried about you applying for EI(T) status before you apply to take the PE Exam. (Note that Louisiana and Arkansas definitely do.) However, most states also want their EI fee, either way. So, you basically just end up applying to be an EI at the same time you apply to be a PE, and the only real difference is that it costs you some additional money.
> 
> But yes, ultimately, the NJ board would be the best ones to ask, because it can vary a lot by state.


I am in Arkansas and took the PE in April. I did not have my EI(T) status.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Purple PE said:


> I am in Arkansas and took the PE in April. I did not have my EI(T) status.


Duly noted.


----------

